# Homemade Plow Wings!



## SportsmanJay

First off I'd like to say hello to everyone, I'm new here! I've been lurking for a couple weeks now and reading through a lot of threads and got some great ideas. This is my first year plowing with an atv, and so far I'd have to say I like it a lot better than with the old busted up truck. I only do my own driveway, which is about 5 cars wide and 3 1/2 cars deep. I've noticed this past week that my plow needed a top snow deflector, as well as wings to catch the over spill of snow. The wings are made from some 1/4" diamond plate steel I had laying around the garage and bolt on with two 1/2" bolts through the back of the plow. The bottom 3" of them are 1/4" rubber so if it trips I won't hurt anything. Here are a couple pics so you can all see, hope you enjoy and thank you all for some good ideas!

Jay


----------



## SportsmanJay

Some more pics.


----------



## Outty330

Welcome to the site Sportsman! wings look good.


----------



## 90w250mm

if you want to make another set and send them my way I'd be more than happy to send you some $$


----------



## BUFF

*Wings*

Hey nice job, and have a set for my Griz in the works. I'm going with the same way ProWings mount so removing them is a snap when the width isn't needed. 
One thing you may want to consider is adding some taper to the wings much like what you see on the ones for a pick up plow. I say this because when my CC trips it folds over pretty good and with your approach the tips of the wings would take a pretty good hit. 
Just my $.02.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

nice fab work, i just extended mine also, should of done it years ago, but then i wouldn't of had as many hours playowing, its a new word haha

i was gonna cope mine also but mines a vee and didn't think it would be feasible to do.

mine is 69'' wide now and what a difference. i can get a big pile in front of her now.

i want to put mesh on the top to make it taller.


----------



## SportsmanJay

Thanks guys, the wings work great! I've had the chance to test them out over the past week and wow what a difference! IPLOWSNO- what would the mesh do for you on the top? Wouldn't the snow just go right through it? I hear ya about wanting to make it taller, I wish it was about 2 foot tall instead of 16".... Anything over 6-8" tends to come over the top a little, even with the rubber flap.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

well i want it taller yet i dont want it heavier, plexi will break with me plowing , so i figure the snow will start packing as it gets high enough and should just roll off ,

it all depends on the snow if its fluffy dry snow yea it will go thru however i get lake effect so it is usually more packy imo.


----------



## 90w250mm

90w250mm;1152148 said:


> if you want to make another set and send them my way I'd be more than happy to send you some $$


I am serious if you are up to it, let me know


----------



## SportsmanJay

90w250mm;1155396 said:


> I am serious if you are up to it, let me know


Nah, I can't. I would never get out of them what I got into them. I'm a finish carpenter, so making stuff comes easy to me, the problem is I don't really have the tools to be working with metal, so it takes me forever!! If I had the correct tools I could probably whip a set of them up in a few hours, but I can't. Sorry man, get creative!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

yea a wood shop only goes so far with metal lol


----------



## perrysee

like the wings,looking at doing the same for my plow


----------



## ProSeasons

Freakin' Badazz!!!


----------



## sjwrangler

What angle are the wings? I made a set, but think they are too steep. At full angle are your wings at least 90 degrees to the quad? I guess anything steeper would not allow snow to trail off.


----------



## SportsmanJay

Not 100% sure of the angle but yes, at full angle they are 90* to the quad. I usually never plow at full angle though, I find that it works best for me to plow at 1/2 full angle and yes, the snow still rolls off the edge just fine even though the wing is more less acting like a cup. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## sjwrangler

That does help, Thanks for the pictures, I copied your design.
Now if it would ever snow............


----------



## Plowman19

Hello SportsmanJay
Again nice job on your wings.
I drive a plow truck here in Alberta. Our company bought some 2012 internationals with front plows only. I think they are junk.
They are lighter and don't curve over like our older freightliner plow. ( of course different manufactures).
The snow doesn't roll off the new plow, it sort of I call it fanning off the plow.
My question is: If you made your wings to the same contour as your plow wounld the snow roll off better?
I have viewed your wooden cab link. Loved it!
Just bought a plow for my Sportsman 550, once that's mounted. Going to try and use your design to build a cab and wings.
Again great job on both projects!
Glad to have found this site.
Regards all.
Plowman19


----------



## iceyman

Plowman19 said:


> Hello SportsmanJay
> Again nice job on your wings.
> I drive a plow truck here in Alberta. Our company bought some 2012 internationals with front plows only. I think they are junk.
> They are lighter and don't curve over like our older freightliner plow. ( of course different manufactures).
> The snow doesn't roll off the new plow, it sort of I call it fanning off the plow.
> My question is: If you made your wings to the same contour as your plow wounld the snow roll off better?
> I have viewed your wooden cab link. Loved it!
> Just bought a plow for my Sportsman 550, once that's mounted. Going to try and use your design to build a cab and wings.
> Again great job on both projects!
> Glad to have found this site.
> Regards all.
> Plowman19


His last sign in here was 2013 fyi


----------



## Plowman19

Ok. Thanks


----------

